# My Hermaphrodite Dog



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

A couple of months ago I posted about the person that insisted Rocky was a hermaphrodite because he looked so feminine but had a penis.

We just left Petsmart rather abruptly when this same person encountered us, pointed at Rocky, and yelled at the top of his voice "Hey! It's the hermaphrodite German Shepherd I told you about" to his friend at the end of the aisle.

At least five people instantly came to our aisle to catch a glimpse of the hermaphrodite German Shepherd.

I literally put up what I was about to buy and just left because I was so embarrassed at the people coming by and pointing and whispering about Rocky. I wanted to grab the intercom and announce that my dog was NOT a hermaphrodite, but since that option was unavailable we simply left.










Rocky was simply shocked LOL


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

ok you win. I've had my dogs called a lot of things but this one takes the cake.
What about Rocky does he think looks "feminine"? Is it because he doesn't weigh 140 lbs?

I would have said really loudly "look Rocky. It's the idiot who doesn't know how to tell a boy from a girl!" rofl


----------



## vom Eisenherz (Feb 13, 2012)

Idiots.

Was Rocky neutered young?


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Dainerra said:


> I would have said really loudly "look Rocky. It's the idiot who doesn't know how to tell a boy from a girl!" rofl


OMG, that would be hilarious! The best comebacks always come after the fact.


----------



## Woof_Terrorist (Aug 3, 2012)

Always pick a fight when you know you cant lose. Store, security guards, cameras, he started it... you cant lose.

You set a bad example for your family and dog when you just left.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I can never make up a good come-back in the moment either. Keep one handy. 

Your dog doesn't look like a girl. 

Teach him to lift his leg on her tires. Actually a dog tried to lift his leg on one of the women in training class last Thursday. I know we wouldn't want our dog to do that, but if he did, you could shrug and say, boys will be boys.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Woof_Terrorist said:


> Always pick a fight when you know you cant lose. Store, security guards, cameras, he started it... you cant lose.
> 
> You set a bad example for your family and dog when you just left.


 That is a very immature way to handle things. Don't get me wrong, if it was my dog I would have torn the person a new one. But it is far more mature, and admirable, to just ignore the idiots, get what you need and leave.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I would just say "its a DOG, what on earth is your problem? WHO CARES?" and walk away.


----------



## Woof_Terrorist (Aug 3, 2012)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> That is a very immature way to handle things. Don't get me wrong, if it was my dog I would have torn the person a new one. But it is far more mature, and admirable, to just ignore the idiots, get what you need and leave.


And THATS a very immature way to comment on some one else's post.

Your opinion, my opinion... who cares? Chill out dude.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Woof_Terrorist said:


> Always pick a fight when you know you cant lose. Store, security guards, cameras, he started it... you cant lose.
> 
> You set a bad example for your family and dog when you just left.


That may be the case when you're 12 years old and it's recess, but I'd like to think most of us are mature adults here. Would you prefer she dropped the leash and started a fight with the guy who made a stupid remark?

A witty comeback would have been nice. You can always think of one now and use it the next time around (any Seinfeld fans here?).

In the end... who cares. Obviously the guy is an idiot and probably doesn't know too much about GSD's. Try to let it not bother you.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> That may be the case when you're 12 years old and it's recess, but I'd like to think most of us are mature adults here. Would you prefer she dropped the leash and started a fight with the guy who made a stupid remark?
> 
> A witty comeback would have been nice. You can always think of one now and use it the next time around (any Seinfeld fans here?).
> 
> In the end... who cares. Obviously the guy is an idiot and probably doesn't know too much about GSD's. Try to let it not bother you.


 Clearly, since someone else feels the same way as I did I was not being immature.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

I think taking the moral high road usually results in fewer brawls in the parking lot...just saying. 

I would have just chuckled and ignored the person, paid for my items and left. 

Don't take offense. You would never be able to change the guys mind...he's just clueless and probably looking for an opportunity to use a big word.  

Your male dog looks like a well bred GSD with a beautiful coat and colors...I think it's funny when people think Scarlett is a male. We think she looks really "girly". I don't take offense...they mean no disrespect.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

I honestly chuckled a little when I told my boyfriend about it, because the guy's opinion doesn't matter. If he encountered me in a different setting, he may not have been so bold. Yes, Rocky is friendly to everyone at Petsmart, but I would like to see him come in my front door when Rocky is barking at him 

And as for the comment that I let my family down by not standing up to the guy---

If you were a 5"6, 120lb, 21 year old white girl, would you start a fight with a 250 lb, 6"2, 30 year+, man in ragged dirty clothes and a red bandana dragging around a snarling pitbull with a choke collar?

Not if you live in San Marcos.

I would rather NOT be shot or have someone waiting to beat me up at my car.

If it had been some fratty college guy or another woman, I would have no doubt made a remark of some sort....but I have learned to pick my battles.

Plus, how do you know your dog would not bite the person once you started a screaming match?


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

Rocky was neutered at 5 weeks by the breeder (unknown to me when I tried to get him) and is 67 pounds.










He is not as big or muscular as a normal male, and I have learned to just ignore people when they talk about how small he is.

Two of the guys next door kept making fun of him one day and the other night they encountered us at about 11pm for our last potty break and when he focused on them, they turned the other way _pretty_ quick. 

I don't care what people think, regardless of his size he is quite intimidating when his eyes focus on you with both ears pricked forward. He doesn't bark or growl when we go outside, yet people keep their distance. That is all that matters to me.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

x0emiroxy0x said:


> I honestly chuckled a little when I told my boyfriend about it, because the guy's opinion doesn't matter. If he encountered me in a different setting, he may not have been so bold. Yes, Rocky is friendly to everyone at Petsmart, but I would like to see him come in my front door when Rocky is barking at him
> 
> And as for the comment that I let my family down by not standing up to the guy---
> 
> ...


Girl --- You need to take on some boxing or martial arts. It would be SO cool to see the 250 pound yayhoo lying on his back on the floor while the pit bull and the GSD, sat back and watched you take him out. 

Just kidding. I am always for not brawling or fighting in public. People who say stupid stuff and try to start trouble look like idiots when we just walk away. I think you did right. 

And you are right. I was working with Jenna when she was a youngster, at the sherriff's department parking lot, when a deputy over-stepped his authority and told me I couldn't be there (I actually confirmed this later with the SD). When we started talking Jenna was all nice to the dude. When I started getting angry, and started showing my anger, she actually barked at him. She has never barked at anyone other than him and the drunken idiot that lunged at us.


----------



## NWHeather (Oct 29, 2010)

Dainerra said:


> ok you win. I've had my dogs called a lot of things but this one takes the cake.
> What about Rocky does he think looks "feminine"? Is it because he doesn't weigh 140 lbs?
> 
> I would have said really loudly "look Rocky. It's the idiot who doesn't know how to tell a boy from a girl!" rofl


 Haha! Best response!


selzer said:


> I can never make up a good come-back in the moment either. Keep one handy.
> 
> Your dog doesn't look like a girl.
> 
> Teach him to lift his leg on her tires. Actually a dog tried to lift his leg on one of the women in training class last Thursday. I know we wouldn't want our dog to do that, but if he did, you could shrug and say, boys will be boys.


 I always think of good come-backs after the fact... "oh, I should have saidd..." LOL

I like this idea too. Haha


x0emiroxy0x said:


> I honestly chuckled a little when I told my boyfriend about it, because the guy's opinion doesn't matter. If he encountered me in a different setting, he may not have been so bold. Yes, Rocky is friendly to everyone at Petsmart, but I would like to see him come in my front door when Rocky is barking at him
> 
> And as for the comment that I let my family down by not standing up to the guy---
> 
> ...


Yeah, with this info, I'd definitely agree you did the best thing.
Rocky is very handsome & does not look girly.
I think the guy sounds insecure, & is one of those that has to put down others to make himself feel better.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

You could have charged "admission." 20 bucks a look.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

selzer said:


> Girl --- You need to take on some boxing or martial arts. It would be SO cool to see the 250 pound yayhoo lying on his back on the floor while the pit bull and the GSD, sat back and watched you take him out.
> 
> Just kidding. I am always for not brawling or fighting in public. People who say stupid stuff and try to start trouble look like idiots when we just walk away. I think you did right.
> 
> *And you are right. I was working with Jenna when she was a youngster, at the sherriff's department parking lot, when a deputy over-stepped his authority and told me I couldn't be there (I actually confirmed this later with the SD). When we started talking Jenna was all nice to the dude. When I started getting angry, and started showing my anger, she actually barked at him. She has never barked at anyone other than him and the drunken idiot that lunged at us*.


 This is how Dakoda is, as well. She has always been simply aloof of people and friendly towards police officers. However, I was at the lake with her a month or so ago and as I passed by a group of other teenagers/young adults, the officers breathalizing them stopped me and told me I must be a part of their group.  I was in shock since I had JUST gotten there, but tried to be respectful, told them I hadn't been drinking and didn't know the people, and went to walk away with Koda. 
They stopped me and said they needed to breathalize me. I rolled my eyes but humored them, and Dakoda's hackles rose slightly while her head lowered and she fixated on the officer who breathalized me. After they realized I hadn't been drinking, they noticed I had a purse. So rather than asking me if he could search the bag, the officer jerked it off my arm (hard enough that I, at 100 lbs, about fell on my face). That Koda didn't like, she lunged for him. He was lucky I was holding her leash so she only had 2 ft. 
At that point I snatched my bag back, told him off, called my father's friend who is his superior and sat down to wait. He got fired


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I think he looks wonderful! Who cares if he's smaller than others. And to be honest, call me ignorant.. as I suppose some of you will now  but I couldn't tell the difference between a male and female without looking at their parts.. haha I might have a good guess but there are so many times I have called a he a she and vice versa.. people amaze me sometimes. Glad you were able to jsut ignore it.. I get real snarky when people talk about Titan when he chases his tail.. it makes me so angry.. I become a defensive mom, couldn't guarantee I wouldn't have opened my big mouth and probably got myself into trouble.. filters.. non-existent. Lol.


----------



## NWHeather (Oct 29, 2010)

selzer said:


> Girl --- You need to take on some boxing or martial arts. It would be SO cool to see the 250 pound yayhoo lying on his back on the floor while the pit bull and the GSD, sat back and watched you take him out.
> 
> Just kidding. I am always for not brawling or fighting in public. People who say stupid stuff and try to start trouble look like idiots when we just walk away. I think you did right.
> 
> And you are right. I was working with Jenna when she was a youngster, at the sherriff's department parking lot, when a deputy over-stepped his authority and told me I couldn't be there (I actually confirmed this later with the SD). When we started talking Jenna was all nice to the dude. When I started getting angry, and started showing my anger, she actually barked at him. She has never barked at anyone other than him and the drunken idiot that lunged at us.


 That's one of the things I love about GS's, is how tuned into your emotions they are, & can act as "back up" in a situation.
I had a couple situations with my first GS, where she keyed in on my anger to a situation & made it clear to "back off", when seconds before, she was standing quietly by my side.


----------



## Appaim (Mar 1, 2012)

off topic, I'm horrible at recognizing breeds, just curious as to what breed is the dog in the picture with Rocky?

On topic, He's a very handsome boy, and you did the best thing by walking away. I have always thought the best way to deal with fools is to ignore them, if you engage them they will pull you down to their level and beat you with experience.


----------



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

My girl is small, she's within standard but people always say that she's tiny or that's she is still a puppy. I just tell them it's the small ones you have to look out for. Thee big ones will tire easier and she can run all day long.. Don't know if it's true, but it shuts them up. Especially when she gets fixated.. No sound, just the look. Plus I'm 5'2.. And my momma always said good things come in small packages  like firecrackers lol


----------



## KaiserBastiansMom (Jul 6, 2012)

Like I always tell my daughter (who is teeny tiny): Good things come in small packages and Quality over quantity.

I am sorry you got such rude comments, he is a very handsome boy.


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

stupid people are everywhere! Is the ignorant soul saying this because your dog is netured? i guess the fool assumes if the dog is male he must have testicles to prove it? what a moron! thumbs up to you for handling it way better than i would!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

:blush: 

This is for real?

I mean, there are hemaphrodite dogs for real, of course, but...seriously someone is bullying a dog? 

I have seen unneutered male dogs, often (guessing) backyard bred, who are on the small side, just not selecting for any specific traits so whatever they get, they get. He should be taller because of the early neuter. He looks like a nice young male, and it's nice he doesn't understand idiot. 

So this guy...definitely a situation where you bite your tongue. No need to get carted off in an ambulance over someone like that. 

Does he drive a Porsche?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well Masi alot of times gets mistaken for a "he",,,"HE is a nice dog" "How old is HE"..

me, in that situation, I would have said "well it takes one to know one"))


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

JakodaCD OA said:


> well Masi alot of times gets mistaken for a "he",,,"HE is a nice dog" "How old is HE"..


We get this as well. I named her Tuke, but even without knowing her name people assume she is a he. I don't care and I don't think she worries much about it either.


----------



## vom Eisenherz (Feb 13, 2012)

Neutered at 5 weeks?! Really? Or did you mean 5mos? Not that it matters, as that would still be early neutering which will cause a male not to develop masculine characteristics and be generally taller and skinnier than a male allowed to develop naturally w/hormones intact. 

But what is wrong with someone pointing out and picking on a dog in a store for something that SO MANY dogs have? I see them all the time and can tell they were neutered early. I've never felt the need to call them names and laugh at them as if they're some sort of freak. People are seriously bizarre sometimes.

Ignore them.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

vom Eisenherz said:


> Neutered at 5 weeks?! Really? Or did you mean 5mos? Not that it matters, as that would still be early neutering which will cause a male not to develop masculine characteristics and be generally taller and skinnier than a male allowed to develop naturally w/hormones intact.
> 
> But what is wrong with someone pointing out and picking on a dog in a store for something that SO MANY dogs have? I see them all the time and can tell they were neutered early. I've never felt the need to call them names and laugh at them as if they're some sort of freak. People are seriously bizarre sometimes.
> 
> Ignore them.



5 weeks is correct  I took Rocky in at 5 months to get neutered and after having him under anesthesia for TWO hours and cutting him in THREE places, they realized his testicles were already gone.

I left that vet. (And I wrote a thread about it over a year ago, I was so mad!) I contacted the breeder and found out they had bred dogs under the age of 2 (23 months and 22 months) and the breeder the male and female were from specifically stated in the contract that if they were bred before 2 years and OFA, the breeder could take the dogs back and/or require spay neuter, plus no AKC papers. This breeder neutered the pups to try to hide the litter. I only wish I knew the original breeder so I could contact them. :/


----------



## vom Eisenherz (Feb 13, 2012)

OMG. That is just sick. Sick, sick, sick. The poor dog. All to hide their mistake??? I hope he manages to escape the health problems associated with that and lives a long and happy life despite his health disadvantage. I'm so sorry for both of you.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

I know  My vet said there are likely to be adverse health issues as he ages. He is going to be 2 in less than a month and my vet thinks that his hips are excellent, but as everyone knows only X-rays can prove that. He has been on glucosamine since 12 months of age, as well as vitamins. He has never been late for any shot or heartworm medicine (What's funny is I have missed doctors appts multiple times!)

I am trying my best to give him every advantage to be healthy!


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

He's a gorgeous boy  
It's disgusting they neutered him at 5 weeks old - it amazes me they found a Vet to do it for them considering the fact that it's not good for the dog at all and especially the reason they did it for. 
A lot of rescue puppies here get castrated/spayed really early (but not that young) because they can't adopt them out until they are desexed. 
If you are worried about his hips get x-rays done one day, perhaps even when he has to have an anaesthetic for something else.

Don't let people get to you, they are just stupid  you just gotta laugh at them  
My boyfriend and I just had a good laugh at his idiot - you got the ultimate revenge, heaps of people all over the world laughing at his stupidity


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

JakodaCD OA said:


> well Masi alot of times gets mistaken for a "he",,,"HE is a nice dog" "How old is HE"..
> /QUOTE]
> 
> The vet has had my female since Monday morning....they are still calling her, "he" and "him"


----------



## chloesmama2 (Feb 18, 2012)

Our male dog Casey went to the groomers several months back and we came back to get him. She kept saying she did a good job and all. We thought at first she was jost mixed up on the dog. We corrected her and she said "I did not see any penis or testicles on that dog, so I thought he was female. " Immediately me and my daughter looked at him (underneath)- I said out loud " Well he had them when he came in. I hope they were not all cut off." We felt relieved when we found his package was all there and intact. LOL -
We have since this time taken him in and had him fixed.
Everyone thinks he is a female too when first looking at him, because of him face. He is lab/Springer Spaniel and he is so adorable. I would think he was a girl too.
I am always okay with my boy being called a girl because I think they see how gentle and loving his eyes are. Very approchable. In your case though going as far as saying he is a hermaphodite is overboard on ridiculous. Just ignore them you can't fix stupid.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

LOL you COULD point out that maybe he is pointing out your dog's equipment because he is jealous  . Seriously he is not worth worrying about. Just remember how it made you feel if you get the opportunity to be a jerk and think twice about it.

Seriously he looks like he has a boys head to me and he has a normal looking penis from what I can see in the sitting pix. I did call a he a she once when he just had what looked like a pimple in the middle of its belly (no discernable sheath) kind of like a very young fat puppy looks....But they did not correct me and I said "he" later once I realized they called him a he. No big deal. That was a fat dog AND was neutered so I guess that is why.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Woof_Terrorist said:


> Always pick a fight when you know you cant lose. Store, security guards, cameras, he started it... you cant lose.
> 
> You set a bad example for your family and dog when you just left.


:rofl: emiroxy, Don't you know you're supposed to defend his honor! :eyeroll: In all seriousness, I ALWAYS get asked if Echo is female, because he's "so pretty". Those people aren't typically being jerks. That guy probably just didn't recognize *what* he was seeing, because...he doesn't have one *cough cough*


----------



## WendyDsMom (Nov 18, 2011)

One guy at Petsmart once told me Wendy was a handsome boy. 

I looked at him with a confused look and asked him - "Did your mom dress you in PINK when she took you out to the store?"

He finally noticed the pink bandanna and the pink Harness and the pink flowery leash. Whatta dork!

I was having a bad day... and he didn't help it.


----------

